# Tivo cancels CES press conference....



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

http://ces.engadget.com/2006/01/05/tivo-cancels-press-preso-for-informal-product-demos/

Totally lame, depressing, and sad. There will be no stand alone cablecard hd tivo any time soon.

Tivo is dead, long live Tivo.

:down:


----------



## NickIN (Dec 26, 2002)

That doesn't mean there isn't going to be a SA HD TiVo. Maybe they just didn't think it was worth making a huge press deal out of. And we still have a few more days of CES, you never know what's coming.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So exactly how do you decide you have something to warrant scheduling such an event then just hours or days before decide you don't want to have it?

If the true reason were because you felt you'd covered things well over the preceding months and had nothing new to say, I think you'd know that before you came to town to set up your booth, right? More likely they didn't want to deal with attention to delays or whatever they'd planned to announce suddenly looked too lame compared to competitive announcements.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

So, let the rumors begin. Maybe it's because they're being acquired by Apple and will be making their big announcement at MacWorld.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Or, like Doug said, they're just lame.


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

NickIN said:


> That doesn't mean there isn't going to be a SA HD TiVo. Maybe they just didn't think it was worth making a huge press deal out of. And we still have a few more days of CES, you never know what's coming.


You've got to be kidding me. CC HD Tivo is nothing if not worthy of a huge press deal.

They got nothing, nada, zip.

They're not going to do one b/c it will compete with their partnership with Comcast, which at this point is where they have all their eggs.

They will continue to pursue partnership with the cable cos, not pursue their own stand alone offering.

I don't see any other reasonable interpretation.

Again, very depressing. All of us in non-comcraptastic areas will soon be faced with using a piece of **** pvr that pales in comparison to Tivo, a company that was a pioneer but in the end, failed us.

The truly sad thing is, if they ever got it together and came out with a standalone CC hd tivo in 2007, it would still probably be the best thing on the market.

Microsoft are the only ones I envision with a better product by then with CC Vista pc's.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow...

Believe it or not... I am a Fan of TiVo.. (Believe it or not)

But I think that something bad is happenning with the "little TiVo Guy"...


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Wow...
> 
> Believe it or not... I am a Fan of TiVo.. (Believe it or not)
> 
> But I think that something bad is happenning with the "little TiVo Guy"...


Well, they ARE showing a working dual tuner Cablecard HD Tivo, with release date "mid-to-late 2006" so hopefully nothing too bad is happening. However, that kind of makes the cancellation of the press conference even stranger...


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Believe it or not... I am a Fan of TiVo.. (Believe it or not)


...
...
...

I'm thinking about it!


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

neilaevans said:


> Well, they ARE showing a working dual tuner Cablecard HD Tivo, with release date "mid-to-late 2006" so hopefully nothing too bad is happening. However, that kind of makes the cancellation of the press conference even stranger...


Where'd did that come from? Are you there and claiming to have seen it?


----------



## neilaevans (Oct 18, 2001)

No, I'm not there, but someone else (Megazone) is. Check out the threads in the Coffee House, or just go to www.tivolovers.com for the original source...


----------



## jcblack (Jul 26, 2001)

eh? *TiVo announces Series 3 HD TiVo, due this year* 
http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/05/tivo-announces-series-3-hd-tivo-due-this-year/


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks awesome! Now we just have to see if it actually ships, since they announced this at CES 05 too.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

TiVoOpsMgr posted a little clarification of the press conference here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3648669&&#post3648669


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Wow...
> 
> Believe it or not... I am a Fan of TiVo.. (Believe it or not)
> 
> But I think that something bad is happenning with the "little TiVo Guy"...


I feel the same. Best darn consumer electronics product ever. However, its not looking so good for them. That Version 3 unit with cable cards should have been out first half of this year. How long have they been talking about cable card Tivos? Its a sad day indeed. I feel like Tivo is in the slow lane and other "players" are zipping around them at light speed.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Brewer4 said:


> I feel the same. Best darn consumer electronics product ever. However, its not looking so good for them. That Version 3 unit with cable cards should have been out first half of this year. How long have they been talking about cable card Tivos? Its a sad day indeed. I feel like Tivo is in the slow lane and other "players" are zipping around them at light speed.


Unfortunately, I agree. Having worked in the software world for a while, I understand that it's difficult to roll out new software in a short timeframe. Despite this, one year is quite a long time and considering they run on Linux, this shouldn't take 20 months to code/build/test/implement, even if they started from scratch. It's not like there are a million functions here like an enterprise solution.

What's even more surprising to me is the podunk attempts by the competition. People prefer Tivo for its interface and ease of use. Why others haven't basically copied these traits surprises me. This won't be the case forever though. Tivo seems to be headed in the right directions with increased functionality and SA HD support, but its taking way too long to get there.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVoOpsMgr's comment regarding never having had a press conference scheduled makes me feel a whole lot better about the state of things with TiVo. The picture in the engadget.com piece of the CableCard HD unit (prototype?) also looks very nice.

Perhaps there's still hope.


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

jcblack said:


> eh? *TiVo announces Series 3 HD TiVo, due this year*
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/05/tivo-announces-series-3-hd-tivo-due-this-year/


OK, I'll stop hyperventilating now. 

So, assuming the D* dvr offering is a POS, the upgrade path is either this or a CC Vista PC. Excellent.


----------



## GTO40 (Jul 25, 2005)

HD SA Tivo looks similar to the Sony DHG-HD500!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Wow, lynesjc. Did you get whiplash from that 180 turn?


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

Brewer4 said:


> That Version 3 unit with cable cards should have been out first half of this year.


I'd've said it should've been out at the beginning of 2005.

Remember, folks, the HR10-250 came out at CES *two years ago* and shipped almost immediately.

My cable company demonstrated a CableCARD with a DCR TV in mid-2004 to my town's media advisory board, so while market penetration wasn't huge, they were certainly out there in parts.

The CC1.0 spec was almost completely fixed as of early 2004, and certainly the hardware specification was set long before that. Anything other issues could've been fixed with a software patch.

I won't deny that the S3 HD TiVo looks very impressive. But I concur with you, Brewer, that TiVo is no longer innovating and groundbreaking -- just keeping up with the joneses.

H


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tivolocity said:


> So, let the rumors begin. Maybe it's because they're being acquired by Apple and will be making their big announcement at MacWorld.


That would make sense, and one would think that would be a marriage made in heaven...the most ergonomically sound and reliable PVR owned by the company that makes the most ergonomically sound and reliable computers and audio players. But then Apple also aquired Emagic and turned the best digital sequencer platform out there (Logic Audio) into an unrecognizeable useless pile of hammered dog sh*t in about 3 months.


----------



## Wosat (Dec 28, 2003)

Two possible reasons: 

1) Tivo wants to avoid competing with everyone else's announcements. 

2) Tivo wants to avoid having people return their Christmas SA boxes to wait for HD.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Problem is with D* not in their corner, Tivo can not tred water just hoping SD units continue to increase revenue. Their stock is in trouble, no suitor yet, and no new products that give them buzz. This Version 3 should have been a MAJOR priority early 2005. I know they have the Comcast deal and need other cable deals but their business model sucks right now. Where is the revenue gonna come from? 1 million SD units in 2006? They need cable subscibers and alternatives to satellite's copy versions now. Sorry Tivo, you are about to become an MBA case study on how to not run a company after a glorious start.


----------

